# Painting Commercial warehouse ceiling beams



## tronman

Trying to get a grip on coverage rates and production rates to paint a 40' high warehouse ceiling with iron grid work and a corrugated roof. Ceiling and beams.
I am estimating 100 sqft per gallon of 2 part macropoxy. A production time in a lift of 80 sqft per hour.
23,200 sq ft of floor means 232 gallon epoxy, 46 gallons of thinner, 7 days with two 45' electric or propane lifts. Costs out at $1.22/sq ft.
Ideas


----------



## richmondpainting

tronman said:


> Trying to get a grip on coverage rates and production rates to paint a 40' high warehouse ceiling with iron grid work and a corrugated roof. Ceiling and beams.
> I am estimating 100 sqft per gallon of 2 part macropoxy. A production time in a lift of 80 sqft per hour.
> 23,200 sq ft of floor means 232 gallon epoxy, 46 gallons of thinner, 7 days with two 45' electric or propane lifts. Costs out at $1.22/sq ft.
> Ideas


huh ? even have me confused....


----------



## MikeCalifornia

tronman said:


> Trying to get a grip on coverage rates and production rates to paint a 40' high warehouse ceiling with iron grid work and a corrugated roof. Ceiling and beams.
> I am estimating 100 sqft per gallon of 2 part macropoxy. A production time in a lift of 80 sqft per hour.
> 23,200 sq ft of floor means 232 gallon epoxy, 46 gallons of thinner, 7 days with two 45' electric or propane lifts. Costs out at $1.22/sq ft.
> Ideas


I think you got it?


----------



## cdaniels

Right on.


----------



## Lambrecht

You need to multiply your ceiling square foot by 1.11 for material amount. Grid work I am assuming that your are referring to light metal which is less then 4 sf per linear foot has a production rate of 125 sf/hr. Heavy beams which are 7 sf per linear ft are 200 sf/hr. You need to account for these beams in your gallons needed which it looks like you have not. Also your are going to need a big azz pump to push the paint up that high. You will lose about 30psi for every 10ft high you go. And is the product your using going to dry before it hits the floor? And are you sure one coat will cover?


----------



## kmp

Macropoxy is one smelly nasty solvent epoxy. Bid in extra money because you will poison your employees with that stuff esp. spraying lids.It will still be sticky before it hits the floor.What is the prep going to be like? If they want that stuff on a lid don't cut corners on the prep.


----------



## kmp

Sorry meant to say it will still be sticky when it hits the floor. Also your coverage rates seem off. I did a 14,000 s.f. exposed lid this summer and used 200 gal. for one coat plus coverage.


----------



## optimal

Spraying macropoxy will take and 840 spray pump and thin it down 15 percent


----------

